# New to the CABE



## Goosecheck (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello.  I am new to The CABE.  I'm admiring many of the rides that have been shared.  Based on what I've seen I fear that my paddock does not contain rides that would technically qualify as Classic and Antique in the realm of this forum.  I don't own anything older than 1970 right now, and I have an unhealthy love of forlorn bike-boom era Peugeots.   But passion is passion nonetheless, and I am always happy to share and learn.  Since this is a Project Rides forum I'll share my latest project completed this fall.

1972 Peugeot AE8 turned Porteur - In short, it was a $20 Craigslist bike purchased for a few parts and then intended to be tossed out.  But guilt, inspiration and passion overruled logic and thus begat an unplanned build project over the course of a month.   Many more images and details fill the 26 day gap that separates these two pictures.  But hey, there are worse ways to spend my time.
Before - Sep 23, 2019 


After - Oct 19, 2019 



Humber - Starting a new project this week (1970 Humber Sports 3 speed).  Will be a surprise Christmas present for my 15 year old son (yes, he likes the old bikes too).  Needs only light work: replace cables/pads, clean it a bit, add a few baubles and new saddle, but otherwise will be keeping the "patina" intact.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## eeapo (Dec 6, 2019)

Goosecheck said:


> Hello.  I am new to The CABE.  I'm admiring many of the rides that have been shared.  Based on what I've seen I fear that my paddock does not contain rides that would technically qualify as Classic and Antique in the realm of this forum.  I don't own anything older than 1970 right now, and I have an unhealthy love of forlorn bike-boom era Peugeots.   But passion is passion nonetheless, and I am always happy to share and learn.  Since this is a Project Rides forum I'll share my latest project completed this fall.
> 
> 1972 Peugeot AE8 turned Porteur - In short, it was a $20 Craigslist bike purchased for a few parts and then intended to be tossed out.  But guilt, inspiration and passion overruled logic and thus begat an unplanned build project over the course of a month.   Many more images and details fill the 26 day gap that separates these two pictures.  But hey, there are worse ways to spend my time.
> Before - Sep 23, 2019 View attachment 1105527
> ...



Awesome looking bike, you did great.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 6, 2019)

Welcome. Nice bikes, good job!


----------

